# France 15th August. Packed!!



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

We turfed up at Vallon Pont D'Arc in L'Ardeche (South Eastern France) today on the 15th August which I believe is some big holiday and its manic!

Went for a swim in the Gorges De L'Ardeche at Pont D'Arc and it was so packed it was funny. More canoes than you could shake a stick at and they don't get out of your way when we were swimming.

All I can say is I'm glad we took the bike up the Gorges and not the van. Stunning place though. Just wish everyone would clear off!

Found a cracking little Aire though on Camping Infos just outside Vallon and outside a campsite. 5 spots at the top with EHU and water on each pitch and 5 on the bottom without. Less than a tenner with EHU, Services and free wifi. Not bad I dont think for mid August. Hank is at the back on the right. Will add it to the database along with a few others when I can.

Its a tad too hot though today at 32 degrees.

Crazy beach









Pont D'Arc









View from the Gorges









The Aire


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

I don't like you no more Barryd! :roll: You're not a kind person. :wink: You know full well that AuntieSandra and I were heading for the Ardeche when we broke down. :evil: :roll: :wink: :lol: 

It IS a gorgeous area and I DO like your photos.  We were last there in 2000 and loved it. It sounds like you're having fun too. Have some for us please. 8) 

If you get chance to hire a canoe, try paddling down the gorge. The 'rapids' which link the deep gorges are great fun, especially when taken backwards.  (That's another chapter!)

Keep on enjoying yourselves. We'll try again next year.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Clear off*

They will all be starting to back to work and school soon. 27th/28th Should see the back of most of them.

Then you get the August rush back home, not just for the French but for the Brits, Benluxe (mostly Dutch). The Germans and Scandinavians.

Then you get the next wave. The Ones with younger kids that go down after the August Rush. The ones that have been keeping the wheels of Industry in-motion whilst everyone else has been on the "Grande Vaccances".

Along with them you will get the Grey tops. The ones that expect everyone else to be in bed and quiet by 10pm.

Good luck and thanks for the Photos :evil:

Regards from Cloudy NW UK at 19c 

TM


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Oo..er, your making it so difficult to decide where to go next year :? 

I don't like you either:lol: :lol: 

peedee


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Oh dear!

I'm one of the grey ones

Not so bothered about the the quiet, hic  

Aldra


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Noise*



aldra said:


> Oh dear!
> 
> I'm one of the grey ones
> 
> ...


Maybe I should have phrased it

"A lot of whome"

Our House Neigbours are in their 70's. They came around and kept me up until 5am on New Years day.

TM


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Lost me there TM

What is whome

Gosh my ignorance is showing  

Aldra


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

barryd said:


> We turfed up at Vallon Pont D'Arc in L'Ardeche (South Eastern France) today on the 15th August which I believe is some big holiday and its manic!


This might help

Public Holidays

1 January New Year's Day (Jour de l'an)
1 May Labor Day (Fête du premier mai)
8 May WWII Victory Day (Fête de la Victoire 1945; Fête du huitième mai)
14 July Bastille Day (Fête nationale)
15 August Assumption of the Blessed Virgin Mary (Assomption)
1 November All Saints Day (La Toussaint)
11 November Armistice Day (Jour d'armistice)
25 December Christmas Day (Noël)
26 December 2nd Day of Christmas (in Alsace and Lorraine only


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Easy*



aldra said:


> Oh dear!
> 
> I'm one of the grey ones
> 
> ...


I will make it easy for you.

"Along with them you will get the Grey tops. A lot of Whom, expect everyone else to be in bed and quiet by 10pm".

I always assumed it had an e on the end, init.

TM


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

A tourist hotspot in the middle of August, were you expecting it to be empty then? :lol: :lol: 

Nice piccies btw

Pete


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

You can keep the crowds Barry.
We drove 30 miles to a boot sale in the grounds of an old Chateaux and maybe saw a dozen vehicles on the way. The boot sale was packed though.
So we joined 5 motorhomes beside the sea at a picnic area to enjoy lunch.

Lovely 22c. and sea breeze. What crowds.?

Ray.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Thanks I thought it was an abbreviation   

Aldra


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Thanks everyone and sorry Uncle Norm I forgot. 

We have managed to find the odd quiet spot but its been harder these last few weeks. 

I want to go canoeing but Im not sure if Mrs D is keen. Will talk her into it.

I dont want to say Im looking forward to September as its wishing the time away. Im not going to complain about the hot weather as we have had a right mixed bag this summer and its only a few weeks ago we had to have the fire on in the Alps and there was fresh snow on the hills!

Ray. will probably make Normandy at some point but for now we are staying south(ish)

BD


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Whome*



aldra said:


> Thanks I thought it was an abbreviation
> 
> Aldra


Whome!

White Haired Old Moaning eejits / E......... (insert your own word(s)).

LOL


----------



## kaori (Nov 12, 2010)

*France*

Last day of the Beziers Feria finishes tonight extra police on motorways today due to the amount of accidents in this region, in todays paper 24 killed in July alone the worst July for years.

Hopefully it should be quieter around here


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Looks like the canoeing might be on!

After here we were going to go west towards Florac and the Tarn Gorges then Salles Curan and Lake Paraloup where we have been before for a few days chill out and lake fun.

My idea for the Tarn Gorges as they are so long and we will be coming East to West was to do them at 7 or 8 in the morning in the van hopefully before all the crowds are out as they dont seem good at getting up early!

Any must see places along the route anyone?


----------



## busterbears (Sep 4, 2010)

This is not helping our post holiday blues at all Barryd! Back to work wednesday and all we want to do is pack the MH back up and head right back to france - lovely pictures


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Teemybob

You have shocked me :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
Aldra


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Shocked*

Thing I dread is the Toll Booth Queues. Had a few "incidents" in them over the years.

End of last August we were heading south to San Trop.

As we apprached Lyon, the sun was beating down and coming north was a sea of glistning car screens in the sun. We had so far avoided or missed the big queues.

Then the Sat Nav Announced "Warning Toll Queues "CAUTION" "

We rolled up to a massive tailback and the usual whacky races tactics drivers use to get in-front.

As I sat looking about, we were just entering the main funnel, not been waiting long. To the right I spotted an empty lane with a green arrow.

That was me off, down the right, straight to the front of the queue. Beat the lot and was soon back on track. What a feeling!.

And this Easter, I found another way around all of them in Lyon and Diesel at a stupidly low price too.

TM


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

busterbears said:


> This is not helping our post holiday blues at all Barryd! Back to work wednesday and all we want to do is pack the MH back up and head right back to france - lovely pictures


I dont seem to be making many friends these days with my posts! Its alright for you going back to work, weve been at this since June and have got to carry on at this motorhoming lark at least until the end of September when the van needs taxing before we have to come back! Actually, is anyone willing to pick up the tax disk and bring it over? 

Its not easy you know. Planning where to go all the time, finding Aires and Sostas etc, empying the loo, filling up with water all the time, having to trudge around all those French Markets buying cheese.

Mrs D has started wondering when Im going back to work to pay for it all. Im trying to find the words to tell her that I have no intention of doing such a thing and that by default she has gone full timing without knowing it! 8O

Anyone want a house in the Yorkshire Dales?


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Posted*



barryd said:


> busterbears said:
> 
> 
> > This is not helping our post holiday blues at all Barryd! Back to work wednesday and all we want to do is pack the MH back up and head right back to france - lovely pictures
> ...


Stay where you are. Very enjoyable topics & posts.

We can get the Tax Disc Posted to your campsite, signed for, guarenteed delivery.

TM


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

barryd said:


> by default she has gone full timing without knowing it! 8O


It's strange - the longer the trip, the more you want to stay out there :roll: We settle into a very pleasant routine, with few worries.

Our trips keep getting extended. Last spring was 3 weeks in France / Germany, last autumn was nearly 6 weeks in France, and this spring was 10 weeks in France / Spain / France. How long next time :?:

Gerald


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Two Things*

Two things when I read that.

Good luck to you, glad you are able to do it.

And envy. Though no, jealousy.

TM


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: Two Things*



teemyob said:


> Good luck to you, glad you are able to do it.


Thanks, TM.



teemyob said:


> And envy. Though no, jealousy.


I had this graph in my head. There were two lines - one, rising to show the increase in net worth through continued full-time working and increased pension value; and one falling, showing the true value we placed on that increase in net worth. There was a point where they intersected, and that's when we retired.

We've all seen some of the sadder posts on here, which shows that we don't know what's around the corner for any of us, health-wise. My best mate lost his wife in their mid-40s, which started a major re-orientation of priorities for me.

Gerald


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

Just got back tonight from our 4 week trip to France. The weather was not brilliant the first few days so we headed south to the Carmargue and had a great time taking a week to get here. We spent 2 days at Avingnon and then 5 days at Sts Maries del la mer. The weather was great. We then headed back up the eastern side to the haute alps and various lakes and rivers up to Lac Bourget. Eventually arrived at Calais without having gone on a toll road and did 2500 miles. Our total site expenditure was approx €130 and that included €44 for the site in Avingnon.
The Fiat X250 2.3 and the Chausson went like a dream taking everything in its stride.
Nice to be home but looking forward to the next time.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Two Things*

Two things when I read that.

Good luck to you, glad you are able to do it.

And envy. Though no, jealousy.

TM


----------



## jud (Aug 15, 2009)

that's France for you in the middle two weeks in august. that's why we are off on our 6 week tour on the fourth week . that's the beauty of being retired you choose when and how long . jud


----------



## altom (Sep 12, 2009)

Hi. I wondered what was happening yesterday. Drove down from Jura mountain area after very heavy rain overnight down to a lake near Chambery. Very few cars no lorries and no supermarkets open. Temp now in the 30s. Going down to Provence and then into Italy back end of September. Our first time away after early retirement....when both lines on the graph crossed!!! Also Our first time away with Kindle
How did we do without it for the last 30 years!!!!!
Will keep you posted of our hols
alun and ann


----------



## Carl_n_Flo (May 10, 2005)

Hi Barry - so glad you two are enjoying the trip........

Envious doesnt come into it!!!!! We take our hats off to you for striking out on this adventure................and wish to hell it was us!!!

Keep up the postings - we can at least enjoy those for now.

Carl & Flo


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Barryd

My heart goes out to you

But someone has to do it

All that work and in the hot sunshine too :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Aldra


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Thanks for all the replies everyone.

Its been a super day. We did the canoeing and we are both hooked! I did a bit when I was very young so its been a while. Mrs D loved it and the only thing we wished for were bigger and faster rapids!

All I can say is it was really very well organised chaos. We went early but the river soon filled up with hundreds of nutters most of which didn't have a clue which just added to the fun. We had a couple of dodgy moments where there was a complete pile up on some of the rapids when one canoe got stuck and the others following close behind just piled into the mash up which again just made it more fun. Plenty of swimming and simply stunning scenery.

Highly recommend it. We were out for four hours and were dropped off and picked up. All for £30 which I think is good value.

Spent the rest of the afternoon biking around L'Ardeche before spending an hour sorting a computer system in Walsall remotely which took the edge off a bit  (Well until Mrs D emails them the invoice!  )

Yep its August Madness but you cant really avoid it and sometimes its fun. 

I agree though. There is more to life than work and I too have seen too many friends and relatives bow out way before their time. I could spend the next twenty years working my backside off in order to make sure I have loads of money to fall back on and assume Ill live to spend it or I could throw caution to the wind and do it now. Even Mrs D is coming around to the idea of becoming full time fun seekers which has got to be good news!

BD


----------

